# Missionaries to the West



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 21, 2008)

Since the church is greatly expanding in countries like China and Brazil (among others), I am wondering is it time for us in the church in the West to request that they send missionaries over to us? 

Although some of these believers may not have as much training as we would like, there is no reason why we could not give them a course at our theological colleges before they start their work.


----------



## Timothy William (Jun 21, 2008)

Depends, perhaps, on the definition of "missionary". When there are churches which lack sufficient numbers of men to be elders and pastors, and when there is an abundance of enthusiastic young believers in second and third world countries, perhaps some could come over here to be employed by first-world churches, the way many other professions take educated people from poorer countries.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 21, 2008)

This is already happening. Especially in branches of Christianity where the Global South is more vital and conservative than their liberal Western counterparts. African leaders are leading US diocese, etc.


----------

